# [LISTEN] Sneak Peek | AWE S-FLO Carbon Intake for the RS 3/ TT RS



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*You’re looking at 1 of 4 S-FLO Carbon Intake configurations that will be available for the RS 3 and TT RS in the coming months. Those who have been wanting more sound both in and out of the cabin are going to really appreciate the configuration shown here.

What do you guys think -- like what you hear?

Sign up to be notified upon release right this way: http://bit.ly/2tGCEEM*


----------

